# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  does depression affect dreams and dream recall

## stnicka

cause all ive been remembering from my dreams now is ppl like yelling at me

----------


## Saturos

A while back when I was experiencing depression, I could not remember any dreams for a long time.

----------


## stnicka

ya dude ive been pretty down lately havent been remebering much

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Before my depression I used to have extremely epic, vivid and vast dreams. Of course, back then I was a child/young teenager. Now they're just boring and normal. I also have an issue with recall.

----------


## Sylph

bad depression = more sleep = more and longer dreams (epics) = more to remember

But that's just me, I guess...

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

It's probably more deep sleep and less REM sleep, though...

----------


## stnicka

> It's probably more deep sleep and less REM sleep, though...



this

----------


## FortressForever

When I am really down and I go to bed with my troubles on my mind my recall will be very poor. What I hate is when I wake up in the middle of the night for whatever reason and I just start thinking about what has me down which ends up preventing me from falling asleep for a long time.

----------


## CaLeB-

I went through a phase of depression almost two years ago, and I would only remember 1 dream every few weeks, sadly.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

I can't comment on your main question, but if you take Amitriptyline for depression it will definitely affect your recall. I take it for migraine control (though it helps with my depressive episodes) and before I took it my dreams were so eventful and vivid they were actually entertaining to other people when I told them.

Missing a day's dose of Amitriptyline is a different matter; that night's dreams are vivid and very memorable (even if you're lying awake half of the night.)

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

It's only when depression is discussed openly you get to realise what a widespread problem it is and how many are suffering.

Good luck to all of you. I hope you find better days ahead.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Lucid dreaming has helped heal my depression.  But, I think mediation has helped my lucid dreaming. I can focus my thoughts a lot better.

----------


## stnicka

> I can't comment on your main question, but if you take Amitriptyline for depression it will definitely affect your recall. I take it for migraine control (though it helps with my depressive episodes) and before I took it my dreams were so eventful and vivid they were actually entertaining to other people when I told them.
> 
> Missing a day's dose of Amitriptyline is a different matter; that night's dreams are vivid and very memorable (even if you're lying awake half of the night.)



i dont take drugs for depression, just recreation, even tho i havent for a very long time





> Lucid dreaming has helped heal my depression.  But, I think mediation has helped my lucid dreaming. I can focus my thoughts a lot better.



i cant lucid dream yet, to tired not enough REM

----------


## Re-l Mayer

it affects me. i either have extremely vivid/bizarre dreams, or i can't recall them at all.

----------


## Evercy

Yeah I think it does. Because when you are depressed you worry and think about the future most of the time right? 
  So the anxiety will make your dreams full off negative feelings also. 

 I have experience in this firsthand, anxiety will KILL your dreams  :Sad:

----------

